# Integrated Engineering EFR 6758 Twin Scroll Stage 3 install with Intake Manifold Build Thread



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

Just received the kit. Packed amazing, all foam sealed and in separate plastic bags. Let me take you back a week though. IE had already won my trust when David the sales manager called me to let me know he had a TTS in the shop and he could tell the Golf-R Air Intake would not fit. Working out over a few phone calls what I thought would work. Most companies would have just shipped what I ordered with no real thought or care. So I order some Silicon intake hoses and fitting and will mod my already nice airbox set up. He also told me they swapped out the Stock BW wastegate with a TurboSmart dual port wastegate actuator. They are making this change on all their setups as they found 50 more HP total under the curve in the lower range. This upgrade was done at no extra cost.
Install starts on Friday Morning, will keep this thread updated.

Also pulling the motor:
Fluidamper Harmonic Balancer 
DSG clutches
Timing Belt
Thermostat
IE intake manifold
Carbon Cleaning


----------



## submarineman (Oct 4, 2011)

Cool, can't wait to see the install..


----------



## FastEddie7 (Aug 23, 2012)

looking forward to helping you install it this weekend! :beer:


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

mjosco said:


> Now we're talkin! That is ART right there.
> 
> I wonder if the wastegate would help a Stage 2+. Did they say the previous was letting boost bleed by?


He said something about the opening/closing profile of the actuator was not optimal.


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

Engine and tranny is out. Pretty straight forward following the factory procedures. Today we complete all the routine maintenance and upgrades.


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

It can be done but I am doing the DSG clutches also. No using the VW engine plate it comes out the bottom with my transmission jack


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

Damn the BOV isn't built into that K04. I wanted that pretty badly. 

So scared of this car for next year's quattro de mayo.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)




----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

Who's doing your software?


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

Peter the guy who owns Integrated Engineering.


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

Replaced the DSG clutches and setting the clutch pack height. Installed the IE intake manifold.


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

This is awesome!


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

This has been such a great experience for me. Its very overwhelming, I could never of done it without help from a great friend David and my son Eddie who both flew in to help me with this task.


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

mjosco said:


> Did you replace that weak subframe mount with the VWR one? I would imagine with the amount of torque you have, you will rip the stock one in half first pull.


What subframe mount are you talking about?

Its my garage and I try to buy the tools I need for a job. I consider it the labor I would pay. So I dropped about $450 on VAG tools for this job but now I have them. Makes the job so much easier.

The DSG parts were just the $550 dollar clutch pack from VAG. They are Rev B. and mine are Rev. A. I know people running them with 450+hp and they are holding I also have an APR DSG stage2 flash.


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

Oh the dogbone mount, I already have the upgraded 034 dogbone mount pressed in.

Fabricating the exhaust now. I think the tunnel is higher on the Golf-R as my pipe is 1.5" or so lower I need to meet up with. I got really sick over the weekend and all my expertise left so I am a one man so again.

My motivation a side by side of the K04 and the EFR 6758


----------



## FastEddie7 (Aug 23, 2012)

Def was a great time and very exhausting and extensive work. It's not for the faint of heart. We put in 4 12+ hour days (saturday 9am to 1:30am) and we ALMOST finished before Dave and I both had to leave. Without Dave's experience it would have taken us longer. 

The kit is just nothing short of perfection. The pieces are all top quality and absolutely gorgeous to look at it. You can see the amount of time of R&D that had to go into this thing. Im sure he will post a few more photos and info soon.


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

Can you post up some details of what VAG tools you purchased for this job? 

Turbo kit looks awesome, BTW! 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

Ok, update. We didn't quite finish in the 4 days straight installathon. I got sick and one of my lift cylinders blew. I finished the kit up, the kit is VERY professional and well engineered. I will update this post as time is short. I will post the tools I used. I need to change style to GOLF R and extend my MAF and I am getting a MAF callout. We are hunting this down/ It needs to be cleared up in order to do tuning. Inspite of that the powerband is SO SMOOTH! It is even better than stock. I am having DSG issues as the APR stage2 is getting overtorqued and its shifting up early in manual and I sometimes get a 6500 rpm torque limit. Here is some more photos.

Dual port wastegate controller that plugs into the stock N75 plug.


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

Update:

The MAF from the Golf-R is wired completely different. IE is in the process of scoping out the wires. 

Issue:
Stock Audi MAF is glued in the outlet from the airbox also the business end is twice as wide as the Golf-R. So it doesn't fit into the cast aluminum MAF tube provided.
2 options exist ,
1) Mill the opening larger use stock MAF but lose all the months of driveability tuning IE did.
2) Rewire the extension harness I made to send the right data into the computer. Better as all the work on tuning should be closer.

Should have an asset by next week. Cars runs fine on default tables very well mannered and stock or better smooth power band.


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

Awesome build! I thought the TTS was MAF-less; was it a change in later cars or am I totally mistaken here? Love the engine plate.


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

They are MAF centric tune.


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

The EA113 and EA888 series engines use a MAF sensor, but the TT-RS 2.5L 5cyl does not.

Sent from my Nexus 9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

MAF update, Golf-R MAF totally different. Wired different, hooked up different ECU MAF table is twice the size. So, I am taking my ECU to IE in Salt Lake City on Wednesday and they are overwriting the software in the ECU to GOLF-R software. They have tested this and had it working on another TTS with no faults. They will probably not make this method the permanent TTS kit direction. I will post more including photos upon my return from IE. They have been great with outstanding customer service and I feel totally confident that my cars future is in very good hands.


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

Update: flew out to IE with my ECU. The ECU needed to be bench flashed to accept the Golf-R software as well as data. So basically updating the software to 2012 Golf-R. This will enable the newer style MAF to be read and provides the larger MAF table structure. With this course of action for my car as it will directly accept all the extensive daily driving tunes no the did to be full realized.

Future kits will probably be with th stock TTS MAF so bench ECU flash will not be required to Audi owners. The great news is IE now has 2 TTS in house for development and testing. This is very promising and I can tell you I am excited for what is in store for us in the future!

IE facilities and people were top notch. I was very surprised by the size and thoroughness of the place. Engine Dyno, chassis Dyno, multiple CNC machines, air gap measurement equipment that measures in the millionths. Never mind the full time mech. engineer running 3D software I met producing 3D plastic models of future products s for test fitting. 

The people were a pleasure to meet in person and made me feel very welcome. Peter and David the owners have quite a lot to be proud of in the place and staff.


----------



## FastEddie7 (Aug 23, 2012)

Impressive. Now install the damn thing and let us know how it drives already!!!!!


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

MAF issue address, Pin 5 to Pin 3, Pin 1 to Pin 1, Pin 4 to Pin 2. Car has no Engine Light. But Boost is maxing out at the spring level not the N75 controlled level so I need to chase down the N75 hose routing and test the MAC switch.


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

Update:
Tuning brought the N75 around after checking the plumbing. Tuning is underway, I am receiving multiple files a day. I flash the file, go out and do a 4th gear pull then send the log in. IE turns it around in a couple hours. We are taking it slow as this is the first TTS and the DSG. For some reason the N75 mapping seems different from the Golf-R.

Nice to making power getting excited. Will keep you posted.


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

Brd.Prey said:


> Update:
> Tuning brought the N75 around after checking the plumbing. Tuning is underway, I am receiving multiple files a day. I flash the file, go out and do a 4th gear pull then send the log in. IE turns it around in a couple hours. We are taking it slow as this is the first TTS and the DSG. For some reason the N75 mapping seems different from the Golf-R.
> 
> Nice to making power getting excited. Will keep you posted.


What are your power goals/expectations when all is said and done with this set of modifications?

BTW... Very cool build! I have a TT-RS, but jealous of the amount of HW/support for FSI and TFSI 2.0L engines! Now that IROZ has released some great looking big turbo HW for the 2.5L TFSI, I need to get serious about putting some $$$ aside for some serious upgrades in 2016


----------



## FastEddie7 (Aug 23, 2012)

hightechrdn said:


> What are your power goals/expectations when all is said and done with this set of modifications?
> 
> BTW... Very cool build! I have a TT-RS, but jealous of the amount of HW/support for FSI and TFSI 2.0L engines! Now that IROZ has released some great looking big turbo HW for the 2.5L TFSI, I need to get serious about putting some $$$ aside for some serious upgrades in 2016


You should check out the 034 motorsports kit. Buddy of mine has it and absolutely loves it in his TTRS. 

IF im not mistaken IE was saying Mid 400 hp and tq to the wheel numbers with the power curve being pretty damn impressive. ill let him chime in more though.


----------



## PDXA4 (Oct 9, 2001)

Fantastic project. Tks for sharing this.


----------

